# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Brak czucia w penisie.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mój problem polega na tym, że nie mam czucia w żołędziu penisa. Nie czuję ciepła, zimna, nic.
Pozostała część penisa jest w porządku, czuję na niej dotyk i temperaturę. Przez to nie odczuwam praktycznie żadnej przyjemności z seksu oralnego i zwykłego. Od około 10 lat nałogowo się masturbowałem, zdarzało się po 5-6 razy dziennie. Od jakichś 6 miesięcy się nie masturbuję, ale nie zauważyłem żadnej poprawy. Dodam, że mój penis jest mocno skrzywiony w lewo, bardziej niż kiedyś. Byłem ze swoim problemem u dwóch urologów (obie wizyty skończyły się na "nigdy o czymś takim nie słyszałem") oraz u seksuologa, który jedynie przepisał mi lek na potencję (co nie jest moim problemem.) który mi nie pomógł.

----------

